# best benchmark app?



## ROUNDWIRE (Oct 6, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
I am looking for thoughts on which benchmark app is the best. I have been using quadrant advanced and score 3057 +-50 on my LTE GNEX. The issue I have with this quadrant advanced is it only compares result with other Samsung phones. Also, what is a good score on the app you recommend?


----------



## cantIntoCode (Mar 25, 2012)

Quadrant isn't a reliable benchmark, also it's quite frowned upon now imo.

Although I'm not one for benchmarking apps I here Antutu is pretty good.


----------



## TheSmokingAndroid (Aug 30, 2011)

Ya, Antutu as well as CFbench is now a very popular one.


----------

